# The 19yr olds  metal fab garage...shop ......a must see



## downunderaussie (Oct 23, 2010)

hi all i just  joined up to this forum im also  a member of garage journal im 19 love tools..girls..working with my hand and anything custom built  ..welding grinding it all good  anyway   

heres my  shop tour   its only one side soon to do a makeover on the other on th 2 car garage 

video
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnRGvT9wIls[/ame]


----------



## havasu (Oct 23, 2010)

Welcome my "Down Under" friend! You sure have a nice selection of power tools. Please keep us in the loop when you get your sandblaster up and running!


----------



## downunderaussie (Oct 23, 2010)

havasu said:


> Welcome my "Down Under" friend! You sure have a nice selection of power tools. Please keep us in the loop when you get your sandblaster up and running!



will  do it only needs a couple more things then shes done eg line in inside with some thin sheet metal and install a window to see atc  
thanks for the comment

sam


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 24, 2010)

very cool shop.  saw it on the other sight as well.  welcome.  this is a much less confrontational site.  much more garage only oriented.  hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------

